
Review: Asus ZenWatch 2 robust hardware at a bargain price - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3000341/mobile-wireless/review-asus-zenwatch-2-android-wear-smartwatch.html
======
stevep2007
The ZenWatch 2 is accessible to everyone, at half the cost of the most popular
round watches. It resembles the Apple Watch in design, especially the smaller
version. Wearables aren't done evolving yet. Apps, OSes, and hardware have
made much progress since Android Wear was introduced about 18 months ago, but
many devices still reach early retirement in a drawer after just a few months,
creating buyer resistance. This remarkable price and Asus's solid reputation
as a hardware manufacturer make the ZenWatch 2 a good choice.

